# The Best Peformance Buy $25k to $ 35k



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Obviously the GTO owns the number one spot here! Especially in the 0 to 60 and 1/4 mile catagories. I just wished it had better numbers as in at least 90+ g's cornering and more modern technolgy like my 04 Infinity G35 coupe. Unfortunatley you have to $50 + k for the new Corvette to get all that!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Obviously the GTO owns the number one spot here! Especially in the 0 to 60 and 1/4 mile catagories. I just wished it had better numbers as in at least 90+ g's cornering and more modern technolgy like my 04 Infinity G35 coupe. Unfortunatley you have to $50 + k for the new Corvette to get all that!


The G35's handling is only .86g. That's only .01g better than the GTO.


----------



## LotusMike (Dec 28, 2004)

djdub said:


> The G35's handling is only .86g.


And that's if you subscribe to the "handling = ability to drive around in a circle" school of thought.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Obviously the GTO owns the number one spot here! Especially in the 0 to 60 and 1/4 mile catagories. I just wished it had better numbers as in at least 90+ g's cornering and more modern technolgy like my 04 Infinity G35 coupe. Unfortunatley you have to $50 + k for the new Corvette to get all that!


Oh by the way, that's Infiniti not Infinity. Do you even actually own one? :confused


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> The G35's handling is only .86g. That's only .01g better than the GTO.


The coupe in one mag was a .90 and one mag had it at .92. You must have been looking at the 4 door G35. There are hardly any cars under $60 k that post those kinda g's. R/T or M/T or everyones favorivite mag here Car and Driver had these numbers. The car is a real hoot in the corners and since its undercover like the GTO I get a lot more races in it than I do my Bird.
Yeah I own one, don't be a hater!


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Forget about g force #'s, hammer it half way thru a turn and steer with the right side pedal.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm also considering an '05 G35 6M Sedan as well as the '05 GTO. It's got 298HP for $31,400.
http://www.infiniti.com :shutme 

The small trunk is probably the only thing that will prevent me from getting the GTO.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I'm also considering an '05 G35 6M Sedan as well as the '05 GTO. It's got 298HP for $31,400.
> http://www.infiniti.com :shutme
> 
> The small trunk is probably the only thing that will prevent me from getting the GTO.


They are sweet rides, no doubt. The thing I like about my G35 coupe is that there isn't one on every corner like the 350Z, which is built on the same platform. Heck there isn't even an Infiniti dealer here in my city. I had to go to ATL to get mine. I would never consider the new Mousetang for the same reason, you see one at every red light like 350Z's!!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> They are sweet rides, no doubt. The thing I like about my G35 coupe is that there isn't one on every corner like the 350Z, which is built on the same platform. Heck there isn't even an Infiniti dealer here in my city. I had to go to ATL to get mine. I would never consider the new Mousetang for the same reason, you see one at every red light like 350Z's!!


Around here, there are way more G35 Coupes than 350Zs. Same thing goes for when I lived in Tampa, last year.


----------



## MuscleFreak (Dec 28, 2004)

djdub said:


> Around here, there are way more G35 Coupes than 350Zs. Same thing goes for when I lived in Tampa, last year.


 Either way, they both suck. Both cars share the same engine and the G35 is heavier. Very cheap plastic interiors. If I was in the market for a car in its class I would go with the Mazda RX-8. I drove one and it handles great, has 50/50 weight distribution and weighs 3000 pounds. Its a good drivers car, likes to be revved high (9k redline). I still like my Cobra more though. 

-Doug


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

MuscleFreak said:


> Either way, they both suck. Both cars share the same engine and the G35 is heavier. Very cheap plastic interiors. If I was in the market for a car in its class I would go with the Mazda RX-8. I drove one and it handles great, has 50/50 weight distribution and weighs 3000 pounds. Its a good drivers car, likes to be revved high (9k redline). I still like my Cobra more though.
> 
> -Doug


RX-8 over a G35 Coupe? You're smokin something.

RX-8s are garbage. The fit and finish of G35s are immaculate.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

MuscleFreak said:


> Either way, they both suck. Both cars share the same engine and the G35 is heavier. Very cheap plastic interiors.
> 
> -Doug


They have improved interior trim for '05 with either aluminum or rosewood. As for being heavier, that could be due that they have a backseat


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

I drove my neighbors 350Z an found it to be very lacking in power with a real cheesy interior. Low end response is laughable. A 400hp GTO would make this car look pathetic.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> RX-8 over a G35 Coupe? You're smokin something.
> 
> RX-8s are garbage. The fit and finish of G35s are immaculate.


 :agree


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

drmustang said:


> I drove my neighbors 350Z an found it to be very lacking in power with a real cheesy interior. Low end response is laughable. A 400hp GTO would make this car look pathetic.


350Z's are cheesy,interior and exterior! The G35 coupe was 2003 MOTOR TRENDS car of the year and one of CAR AND DRIVERS 10 best for 03 and 04. They all said if they had to choose between the 350z or the G35 coupe it no contest, G35 all the way.
I agree the 400 HP GTP is the fire, gonna go drive one as soon as the dealer here gets one in, will buy it if they sell it below MSRP, if not I'll wait unitl they drop the prices like the 04's


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

MuscleFreak said:


> Either way, they both suck. Both cars share the same engine and the G35 is heavier. Very cheap plastic interiors. If I was in the market for a car in its class I would go with the Mazda RX-8. I drove one and it handles great, has 50/50 weight distribution and weighs 3000 pounds. Its a good drivers car, likes to be revved high (9k redline). I still like my Cobra more though.
> 
> -Doug


Very cheap plastic interiors? And you should know driving a Mustang!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Very cheap plastic interiors? And you should know driving a Mustang!


 :agree  :cheers


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Ya i almost never see 350Z, but i see 2 door and 4 door G35's all over the place in MA. The car of the year in MT seems a little fishy to me. How can the 4 door and 2 door which are 2 completely different cars both win the award? Sounds like infinity sent some money MT's way to get some good marketing.

-Frank


----------



## Rhino74 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'll just throw this out there, "STI." I know it looks ridiculous but iisn't that heavy for a 4-door, has a turbo, comes with forged internals and is stronger than the EVO in terms of the AWD system,. There are lots of upgrades available, and the car is easily deep into the 12s with some fuel upgrades and a bigger turbo, a less costly investment than what it takes to get an all motor M6 Goat deep into the 12s, NOS excluded. Look at Ligenfelters mid to high 12 second package, for something like 6 grand, or Vette Doctors in LI, NY, at around the same price for about 390 rwhp and high 12s. Chose the Goat for looks, but with snow and ice on the ground the AWD would be nice, not to mentione better fuel economy and rear doors for when you may need them.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

fffernan said:


> Ya i almost never see 350Z, but i see 2 door and 4 door G35's all over the place in MA. The car of the year in MT seems a little fishy to me. How can the 4 door and 2 door which are 2 completely different cars both win the award? Sounds like infinity sent some money MT's way to get some good marketing.
> 
> -Frank


The coupe won car of the year, not the sedan version. It was also the coupe that was one of CAR AND DRIVERS 10 BEST for 03 and 04.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> The coupe won car of the year, not the sedan version. It was also the coupe that was one of CAR AND DRIVERS 10 BEST for 03 and 04.


Actually, I believe it was both.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> The coupe won car of the year, not the sedan version. It was also the coupe that was one of CAR AND DRIVERS 10 BEST for 03 and 04.


http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear/car/112_0301_coyw/index.html

Notice the picture of both G35's, and the words coupe and sedan the nice one and the suped up Maxima.

BTW the Goat lost to the prius in 2004 ... maybe i should have gotten one of those 
http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear/car/112_0401_ofty/index.html

-Frank


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

fffernan said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear/car/112_0301_coyw/index.html
> 
> Notice the picture of both G35's, and the words coupe and sedan the nice one and the suped up Maxima.
> 
> ...


Actually the G35 sedan is a suped up Altima. The Infiniti I-30 is a Maxima allbeit the old body style. No new I-series, based on the new Maxima, are on the horizon that I know of, though.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

fffernan said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear/car/112_0301_coyw/index.html
> 
> Notice the picture of both G35's, and the words coupe and sedan the nice one and the suped up Maxima.
> 
> ...


Why not this years car of the year, the tank called Chysler 300C!!
The GTO is getting no love at all. 400HP for 34k!! The best interior ever in a GM product, I just don't get it. :confused All the automotive "journalist's" are in love with the retro Mousetang. Thye will become the next PT Cruiser, looked good for month or so until you see one at every other intersection! Heck one the used car lots here, Budget has and 05 Mousetang on it's lot already!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Why not this years car of the year, the tank called Chysler 300C!!
> The GTO is getting no love at all. 400HP for 34k!! The best interior ever in a GM product, I just don't get it. :confused All the automotive "journalist's" are in love with the retro Mousetang. Thye will become the next PT Cruiser, looked good for month or so until you see one at every other intersection! Heck one the used car lots here, Budget has and 05 Mousetang on it's lot already!


I emailed Motortrend and asked them that, and the actually emailed me back.  They said that since the '05 GTO was not a "new" model, that it couldn't even be entered in the COY competition. :shutme


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I emailed Motortrend and asked them that, and the actually emailed me back.  They said that since the '05 GTO was not a "new" model, that it couldn't even be entered in the COY competition. :shutme


Did you bother to ask them what the "gotta have it factor" was?


----------



## loki (Dec 31, 2004)

I actually own both, an 04 G35 coupe and now a GTO. The infiniti is truely a awesome car, its design and fitment is awesome, and the ride is great. It can outhandle a GTO rather easily from what I have gathered to this point. The GTO on other hand is more powerful and faster. 

Both are good cars, just a different


----------



## loki (Dec 31, 2004)

djdub said:


> Actually the G35 sedan is a suped up Altima. The Infiniti I-30 is a Maxima allbeit the old body style. No new I-series, based on the new Maxima, are on the horizon that I know of, though.


Actually its not anywhere near being an altima, its a Nissan Skyline. The G35 is the Nissan Skyline in Japan. Its just rebadged for America. The platform is completely different.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

loki said:


> I actually own both, an 04 G35 coupe and now a GTO. The infiniti is truely a awesome car, its design and fitment is awesome, and the ride is great. It can outhandle a GTO rather easily from what I have gathered to this point. The GTO on other hand is more powerful and faster.
> 
> Both are good cars, just a different


Yeah you have to drive the G35 to really apreciate what it handles like. Even at high speeds going straight it is very secure and tight. I've never driven any car that was better at gripping the asphalt. thr VDC system is awesome.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> The coupe in one mag was a .90 and one mag had it at .92. You must have been looking at the 4 door G35. There are hardly any cars under $60 k that post those kinda g's. R/T or M/T or everyones favorivite mag here Car and Driver had these numbers.


 My FWD Mazdaspeed Protege also posted a .91g and over 70mph through the slalom but I wouldn't take it over the GTO. Don't these other cars come with summer tires?


----------



## loki (Dec 31, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Yeah you have to drive the G35 to really apreciate what it handles like. Even at high speeds going straight it is very secure and tight. I've never driven any car that was better at gripping the asphalt. thr VDC system is awesome.


Your right about that for sure, it handles and feels amazing. It is one of the only imports I would ever buy (...and did.). That car gets more looks than anything, kind of weird.

muohio- the G35 with the sport package comes with 18 inch rims, and Michellin Pilot Sport tires. They are decent but not the greatest. If you felt a G35 in action, you would be able to make a beter judgement, it just feels more confident in corners.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

loki said:


> Actually its not anywhere near being an altima, its a Nissan Skyline. The G35 is the Nissan Skyline in Japan. Its just rebadged for America. The platform is completely different.


Show me something that says a G35 Sedan is a skyline. 

-Frank


----------



## loki (Dec 31, 2004)

Look on any G35 forum, or go to the Nissan Japan site, you can see that its called the Skyline there. Same exact car. On a totally different frame than the Altima or 350Z.

Heres the link to the Nissan Japan site:

for skyline Coupe: 
http://press.nissan-global.com/EN/PHOTOGRAPHS/jp_sports.html 

for skyline Sedan(scroll to the bottom): 
http://press.nissan-global.com/EN/PHOTOGRAPHS/jp_sedan01.html#SKYLINE 

They are the exact same car except with the steering wheel on oppsite sides.


----------



## Trace (Dec 15, 2004)

loki said:


> Your right about that for sure, it handles and feels amazing. It is one of the only imports I would ever buy (...and did.). That car gets more looks than anything, kind of weird.
> 
> muohio- the G35 with the sport package comes with 18 inch rims, and Michellin Pilot Sport tires. They are decent but not the greatest. If you felt a G35 in action, you would be able to make a beter judgement, it just feels more confident in corners.


I, too, found the G35 very tempting - excellent handling, good power, decent rear seats. Then I drove the GTO & that was it. If I could buy another car I'd certainly consider the G35 too, but I gotta have my van for hauling a boat & dirt bikes, and the kid gets to drive an '04 Nissan p'up with the weak-tit 4 banger to keep him outta trouble. Can't afford another car unless I sell the boat & then the wife would kill me


----------



## loki (Dec 31, 2004)

Trace said:


> I, too, found the G35 very tempting - excellent handling, good power, decent rear seats. Then I drove the GTO & that was it. If I could buy another car I'd certainly consider the G35 too, but I gotta have my van for hauling a boat & dirt bikes, and the kid gets to drive an '04 Nissan p'up with the weak-tit 4 banger to keep him outta trouble. Can't afford another car unless I sell the boat & then the wife would kill me


Im sure the boat is fun anyways, I would like to get one one day.But your right, between the G35 and GTO its almost a small house payment. I do not have any kids right now so I have that option for the time being, although you never know I just got married recntly, anything can happen :willy:


----------

